# 24 hour running again.



## Chris Hobson (Aug 30, 2021)

Having taken part in 24 hour races in the past, I was really interested in this story.

Lithuanian _*Aleksandr Sorokin*_ has done it again, this time setting a new 24-hour world record by running 309.400 kilometers (192.252 miles) at the 2021 _*UltraPark Weekend 24 Hour*_ race in Poland on August 28 and 29, 2021. The distance is still to be confirmed. Incredibly, to achieve this record, he ran an average pace of 4:39 minutes per kilometer (7:29 minutes per mile) for 24 hours.

Just after my sixtieth birthday I was well pleased with myself when I ran a park run in 21 minutes. This means running 1k splits inside 4 minutes and 12 seconds. This guy was running close to my best 5k pace for 24 hours. Simply amazing.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 30, 2021)

Just wow.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 30, 2021)

Here is an account of my first effort at doing this kind of thing.



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-mizuno-endure-24-race.74055/
		


I am going to be taking part in the Equinox 24 hour race next month. Due to having a slight niggle in my right knee I'm going to be walking with the Nordic Walking poles.


----------

